# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  اصطلاح شناسی (دیکشنری شبکه به زبان عامیانه) + wireless

## DAKAL

Terminology
شبکه: از به هم پیوستن چند کامپیوتر به یکدیگر و برقراری ارتباط بین آنها یک شبکه تشکیل می گردد. 

Lan: به شبکه محلی که در آن کامپیوتر ها نزدیک به هم بوده و ارتباط آنها از طریق Hub ،Switch و یا Wireless باشد اطلاق می شود. 

Intranet و Internet: منظور از اینترانت همان شبکه جهانی اینترنت است که در محیط بسته (Lan) پیاده سازی شده و با دنیای خارج از آن ارتباطی ندارد.

Protocol: عبارتست از قراردادی که تعدادی کامپیوتر طبق آن با یکدیگر ارتباط برقرار کرده و به تبادل اطلاعات می پردازند.

TCP/IP: یک پروتکل جامع در اینترنت بوده و تمام کامپیوترهایی که با اینترنت کار می کنند از آن تبعیت می کنند. 

IP Address: در اینترنت هر کامپیوتر دارای یک آدرس IP است. هر IP متشکل از 4 عدد بوده که با یک نقطه ازهم جدا می شوند. ( مثل 217.219.175.11 ) هر کدام از این اعداد حداکثر می توانند 254 باشند. هر IP دارای یک Mask می باشد که از روی آن می توان تعداد IP های یک شبکه محلی را تشخیص داد. 

Valid IP: به IP هایی گفته می شود که در اینترنت معتبر بوده و قابل شناسایی باشند. 

Invalid IP: به IP هایی گفته می شود که در اینترنت فاقد هویت و غیر قابل شناسایی می باشند. از این IP ها معمولا در شبکه های Lan در صورت نداشتن Valid IP به میزان کافی و یا جهت امنیت شبکه استفاده می شود. از Invalid IP بدلیل نداشتن هویت در اینترنت نمی توان برای اتصال به اینترنت استفاده کرد. بلکه باید از تکنیکهایی مثل NAT یا Proxy استفاده کرد. 

Proxy: در مفهوم عامیانه به سانسور کردن سایتها تعبیر می شود. اما از نظر فنی راه حلی است برای اینکه ما بتوانیم از Invalid IP ها برای اتصال به اینترنت استفاده کنیم. در این روش باید یک Proxy Server در شبکه نصب شود. در کل این روش مطلوب نبوده و دارای نقاط ضعف عمده زیر است: 1- نیاز است که کاربران تنظیمات خاصی را در کامپیوتر خود انجام دهند. 2- در این روش بسیاری از پروتکلها پشتیبانی نشده و قابل استفاده نیستند. 
با این حال برخی از مراکز اینترنتی نظیر دانشگاهها، مؤسسات دولتی و امنیتی و ... برای کنترل بیشتر کاربران خود و گزارشگیری از سایتهای مرور شده توسط هر کاربر از Proxy استفاده می کنند. از جمله نرم افزارهای Proxy Server می توان به Squid، ISA، CacheXpress و . . . اشاره کرد. 

NAT: یک تکنیک خوب برای بکارگیری Invalid IP است. در این روش تقریبا تمام پروتکل ها پشتیبانی می شوند و مهمتر اینکه نیاز به تنظیم خاصی بر روی کامپیوتر کاربران نیست. از جمله نرم افزارهایی که کار NAT را انجام می دهند می توان به ISA و Winroute اشاره کرد. 

DNS: پروتکل تبدیل اسم Domain به IP می باشد. در شبکه به دستگاهی که این کار را انجام می دهد DNS Server گفته می شود. (62.217.156.205 = www.yahoo.com ) 

Routing: اگر کامپیوتری بخواهد با یک کامپیوتر دیگر در اینترنت ارتباط برقرار کند، Packet هایش الزاما از چندین Node (کامپیوتر یا Router ) عبور می کند تا به مقصد برسد. به عملی که یک Node بر روی Packet ها و ارسال آنها به Node دیگر برای رسیدن به مقصد انجام می دهد Routing گفته می شود. 

Mail Server: در شبکه به سروری گفته می شود که کار دریافت، ارسال و نگهداری Email را انجام میدهد. از جمله نرم افزارهایی که برای Mail Server مورد استفاده قرار می گیرند می توان به MDaemon و Exchange اشاره کرد. 

Web Server: به سروری گفته می شود که صفحات Web بر روی آن قرار گرفته و Page های آن از طریق اینترنت قابل دستیابی است. 

FTP Server: به سروری گفته می شود که فایلهای مورد نیاز برای Download کردن کاربران بر روی آن قرار گرفته است. و کاربران می توانند فایلهای موجود در FTP Server را Download کنند. 

Domain: به نام یک شبکه که منحصر بفرد بوده و در اینترنت Register شده است گفته می شود. مثل persiannetworks.com . یک شبکه می تواند دارای یک یا چند Domain باشد. البته یک شبکه می تواند بدون Domain یا دارای Domain محلی نیز باشد. 

Domain Registration: به عمل ثبت Domain گفته می شود. چنانچه شما بخواهید یک Domain برای خود رجیستر کنید ابتدا باید یک نام را که تا کنون در اینترنت استفاده نشده است انتخاب کنید. سپس توسط شرکتهایی که عمل Domain Registration را انجام می دهند آنرا بنام خود به مدت زمان معین Register کنید. 

Host: به کامپیوترهای میزبان که صفحات Web یا فایلهای FTP بر روی آن قرار دارند Host گفته می شود. 

PC 2 Phone: به امکان ایجاد ارتباط تلفنی بوسیله اینترنت از طریق یک کامپیوتر با یک تلفن PC2Phone گفته می شود. 

Phone 2 Phone: به امکان ایجاد ارتباط تلفنی بوسیله اینترنت از طریق یک تلفن با یک تلفن دیگر Phone2Phone گفته می شود. 

ISP: به مراکز سرویس دهی اینترنت ISP گفته می شود. (Internet Service Provider) 

ITSP: به مراکز سرویس دهی Phone2Phone گفته می شود. (Internet Telephony Service Provider) 

DVB: به کارت سخت افزاری اطلاق می شود که در یکی از Slot های کامپیوتر قرار می گیرد و بوسیله یک کابل به دیش متصل شده و از طریق آن می تواند Receive کند. 

Receiver: یک Device است که به دیش وصل شده و عمل دریافت اطلاعات از دیش را انجام می دهد. 

Transiver : یک Device است که به دیش وصل شده و عمل ارسال اطلاعات به دیش را انجام می دهد. 

Cache Server: در حقیقت Proxy Server ای است که بتواند هنگام کارکردن کاربران، سایتهای بازدید شده توسط آنها را در خود نگهداری کرده و در صورتی که کاربر دیگری بخواهد همان سایتها را بازدید نماید با سرعت بیشتر و صرفه جویی در پهنای باند پاسخ خود را از طریق Cache Server دریافت کند. وجود Cache Server در شبکه می تواند تا 50 درصد در اندازه پهنای باند صرفه جویی کند و راندمان شبکه را بالا ببرد. (در شرایط بهینه این میزان تا 60 درصد هم افزایش می یابد.) Cache Server هم می تواند سخت افزاری باشد (مثل Cache Force) و هم می تواند نرم افزاری باشد.(مثل: 1- Squid که تحت Linux و Windows قابل نصب است. 2- ISA که تحت Win2000 قابل نصب است. 3- CacheXpress که تحت Linux و اکثر Windowsها قابل نصب است.) 

Accounting/Billing: به نرم افزارهای مدیریت کاربران در یک ISP گفته می شود. این نرم افزارها کنترل میزان استفاده کاربران از شبکه اینترنت را برعهده دارند. پر استفاده ترین نرم افزار در این زمینه، NTTacPlus است.

Firewall: هم بصورت سخت افزاری و هم بصورت نرم افزاری وجود دارد و وظیفه آن بالا بردن ضریب امنیتی شبکه به منظور جلوگیری از Hack شدن و سوء استفاده توسط افراد سودجو می باشد. 

Filtering: هم بصورت سخت افزاری و هم بصورت نرم افزاری وجود دارد و وظیفه آن جلوگیری از ورود کاربران به سایتهای غیر مجاز می باشد. 

MultiPort: دستگاهی است که معمولا در ISPها مورد استفاده قرار می گیرد. دارای یک کارت PCI بوده و بر روی Mainboard یک کامپیوتر نصب می شود. با نصب MultiPort می توان Comport های یک کامپیوتر را افزایش داد و تعداد زیادی Modem به یک کامپیوتر متصل کرد. 

RAS: به کامپیوتری گفته می شود که تعداد زیادی Modem به آن متصل بوده و کاربران می توانند به آن Connect کرده و از اینترنت استفاده کنند. 

Access Server: به دستگاههایی گفته می شود که کاربران اینترتنی قادر باشند به آن Connect کرده و از طریق آن به اینترنت دسترسی پیدا کنند. 

VOIP Gateway: به دستگاههایی گفته می شود که کاربران تلفنی قادر باشند به آن Connect کرده و از طریق آن با کشورهای مختلف ارتباط تلفنی برقرار کنند. 

VOIP Carrier: به تشکیلاتی گفته می شود که با VoIP Gateway از طریق اینترنت در ارتباط بوده و ارتباط های تلفنی بین VoIP Gateway و کشورهای مختلف را برقرار می سازد. 


انواع راههای ارتباط کاربر به ISP: 
خط آنالوگ، خط Leased، خط E1 ،Wireless ،ADSL 

هر ISP می تواند برای دستیابی به اینترنت از یک یا چند روش از روشهای زیر استفاده کند. 
خط آنالوگ، خط Leased، خط E1 ،Wireless ،ADSL ،Receive Only Sattelite ،Send/Rec Sattelite. 

انواع دستگاههای ارتباطی که کاربر را به ISP متصل می کند(برای خطوط آنالوگ و E1 ) عبارتند از: 
1- روترهای Cisco: امروزه استفاده از روترهای Cisco به منظور برقراری ارتباط کاربران با ISP از جمله رایج ترین روشهای موجود است. 

2- Multiports: همانگونه که قبلا گفته شد از Multiport برای افزایش دادن پورتهای Com و اتصال مودمهای External به آنها استفاده می شود. رایج ترین Multiport محصول شرکت Moxa می باشد که دارای دو مدل Desktop (رومیزی) و Rackmount (قابل نصب در Rack ) می باشد. Multiport ها دارای مدلهای 8پورت، 16 پورت و 32 پورت هستند. از انواع دیگر مولتی پورت می توان به Equinox اشاره کرد. 

3- Moxa Async Server: محصول شرکت Moxa بوده و دارای CPU می باشد و در شبکه مستقیما به Hub وصل می شود. و تعداد زیادی خطوط تلفن به آن وصل می شود و کاربران از طریق آن می توانند به شبکه وصل شوند. 

4- Lucent Max TNT : محصول شرکت Lucent بوده و همانند Router قادر است هم به منظور Access Server برای ISP ها و هم به منظور VoIP Gateway برای ITSP ها مورد استفاده قرار بگیرد. در این دستگاه کلا امکان نصب 10 Module وجود دارد. برخی از این Module ها عبارتند از: 

modem, ISDN, VoIP, V.110, and PHS MultiDSP module: support for analog 
Digital modem module: support for analog modem and ISDN users 
Analog modem module 
Channelized T1/E1 
Ethernet module 

ضمنا این دستگاه دارای چهار Ethernet با سرعت 10MB/s و یک Ethernet با سرعت 100MB/s می باشد. این دستگاه توانایی پشتیبانی از انواع خطوط مخابراتی را دارد. هر مادیول MultiDSP توانایی پشتیبانی از 96 پورت Dialup را دارد. بنابراین اگر 10 مادیول MultiDSP را به Max وصل کنیم توانایی پشتیبانی از 960 خط را خواهد داشت! 

Lucent Max 3000: این دستگاه هم مانند Max TNT محصول Lucent بوده و دارای مشخصات زیر است : 
دارای 2 WAN برای اتصال خطوط E1 می باشد. 32MB اندازه Ram و 16MB اندازه ظرفیت Flash آن می باشد. 

Taicom TopServer: این دستگاه محصول شرکت Taicom بوده و دارای 30 مودم Internal برای اتصال به خطوط آنالوگ می باشد. 

USRobotics Net Server: این دستگاه هم محصول شرکت USRobotics بوده و از خطوط معمولی و E1 پشتیبانی می کند. 

Zyxel ModemPool: محصول Zyxel بوده که حاوی تعداد زیادی مودم است که در یک Box جاسازی شده اند و می توان آنرا به یک کامپیوتر متصل کرده و از آن استفاده نمود. اخیرا یک شرکت ایرانی بنام قاصدک نیز یک ModemPool مشابه بنام Ghasedak را تولید کرده است. 

Quintum: Tenor: دستگاه تک منظوره ای است که فقط برای VoIP مورد استفاده قرار می گیرد. در انواع متنوع 2، 4 و 8 پورت موجود میباشد.

ChannelBank: دستگاهی است که از آن برای تبدیل خطوط E1 به خطوط تلفن معمولی و بالعکس استفاده می شود.


اگر کمی یا کاستی هست دوستان جبران کنند. :sorry: 

Free Your mind :موفق:

----------


## DAKAL

مثله اینکه همکاری اینا تعطیله ....
نظری ...
کمکی ...
 فحشی  ... :sad2: 

 :موفق:

----------


## DAKAL

مفاهیم اولیه شبکه - 2 
________________________________________
PSTN: منظور از آن شبکه مخابراتی عمومی می باشد. (Public Switched Telephone Network) 

خطوط آنالوگ معمولی: منظور از این خطوط همان خطوط تلفنی معمولی می باشد. نرخ انتقال Data توسط این خطوط حداکثر 33.6 Kb/s می باشد. استفاده از این خطوط برای اتصال به اینترنت در کشورمان بسیار رایج می باشد. 

T1: نام خطوط مخابراتی مخصوصی است که در آمریکا و کانادا ارائه می شود. بر روی هر خط T1 تعداد 24 خط تلفن معمولی شبیه سازی می شود. هر خط T1 می تواند حامل 1.5 MB/s پهنای باند باشد. 

E1: نام خطوط مخابراتی مخصوصی است که در اروپا و همچنین ایران ارائه می شود. بر روی هر خط E1 تعداد 30 خط تلفن معمولی شبیه سازی می شود. هر خط E1 می تواند حامل 2 MB/s پهنای باند باشد. خطوط E1 نمی توانند همزمان هم Dialin باشند و هم Dialout. 
در حال حاضر برخی از شرکتها و سازمانهای خصوصی در ایران از E1 برای ارتباط تلفنی خود استفاده می کنند که مشخصه این سیستم 8 رقمی بودن شماره های این سازمانهاست. متأسفانه در دزفول هنوز خطوط E1 ارائه نمی شوند.

ISDN: اساس طراحی تکنولوژی ISDN به اواسط دهه 80 میلادی باز میگردد که بر اساس یک شبکه کاملا دیجیتال پی ریزی شده است .در حقیقت تلاشی برای جایگزینی سیستم تلفنی آنالوگ با دیجیتال بود که علاوه بر داده های صوتی ، داده های دیجیتال را به خوبی پشتیبانی کند. به این معنی که انتقال صوت در این نوع شبکه ها به صورت دیجیتال می باشد . در این سیستم صوت ابتدا به داده ها ی دیجیتال تبدیل شده و سپس انتقال می یابد . 
ISDN به دو شاخه اصلی تقسیم می شود . N-ISDN و B-ISDN . B-Isdn بر تکنولوژی ATM استوار است که شبکه ای با پهنای باند بالا برای انتقال داده می باشد که اکثر BACKBONE های جهان از این نوع شبکه برای انتقال داده استفاده می کنند ( از جمله شبکه دیتا ایران ) . 
نوع دیگر B-ISDN یا ISDN با پهنای باند پایین است که برای استفاده های شخصی طراحی شده است . در 
N-ISDN دو استاندارد مهم وجود دارد. BRI و PRI . نوع PRI برای ارتباط مراکز تلفن خصوصی (PBX ) ها با مراکز تلفن محلی طراحی شده است . E1 یکی از زیر مجموعه های PRI است که امروزه استفاده زیادی دارد . E1 شامل سی کانال حامل (B-Channel ) و یک کانال برای سیگنالینگ ( D-Channel) میباشد که هر کدام 64Kbps پهنای باند دارند . 
بعد از سال 94 میلادی و با توجه به گسترش ایتنرنت ، از PRI ISDN ها برای ارتباط ISP ها با شبکه PSTN استفاده شد که باعث بالا رفتن تقاضا برای این سرویس شد. همچنانکه در ایران نیز ISP هایی که خدمات خود را با خطوط E1 ارایه می کنند روز به روز در حال گسترش است . 
نوع دیگر ISDN، BRIاست( نوعی که در کیش از آن استفاده شده ) که برای کاربران نهایی طراحی شده است. این استاندارد دو کانال حامل 64Kbps و یک کانال برای سیگنالینگ با پهنای باند 16kbps را در اختیار مشترک قرار می دهد .این پهنای باند در اواسط دهه 80 میلادی که اینترنت کاربران مخصوصی داشت و سرویسهای امروزی همچون HTTP ، MultiMedia ، Voip و .... به وجود نیامده بود ، مورد نیاز نبود همچنین برای مشترکین عادی تلفن نیز وجود یک ارتباط کاملا دیجیتال چندان تفاوتی با سیستمهای آنالوگ فعلی نداشت و به همین جهت صرف هزینه های اضافی برای این سرویس از سوی کاربران بی دلیل بود و به همین جهت این تکنولوژی استقبال چندانی نشد . تنها در اوایل دهه 90 بود که برای مدت کوتاهی مشترکین ISDN افزایش یافتند . پس از سال 95 نیز با وجود تکنولوژیهایی با سرعتهای بسیار بالاتر مانند ADSL که سرعتی حدود8Mb/s برای دریافت و 640Kb/s را برای دریافت با هزینه کمتر از ISDN در اختیار مشترکین قرار میدهد ، انتخاب ISDN از سوی کاربران عاقلانه نبود. 
در حقیقت می توان گفت کهISDN BRI تکنولوژی بود که در زمانی به وجود آمد که نیازی به آن نبود و زمانی که به آن نیاز احساس می شد ، با تکنولوژیهای جدید تری که سرعت بالاتر و قیمت بیشتر داشتند جایگزین شده بود . 
Leased Line یا Digital Subscriber Line یا DSL : خطی است که بصورت نقطه به نقطه دو محل را به یکدیگر متصل می کند که از آن برای تبادل Data استفاده می شود. این خط دارای سرعت بالایی برای انتقال Data است. نکته قابل توجه این که در دو سر خط Leased باید مودمهای مخصوصی قرار داد. 

خط Asynchronous Digital Subscriber Line یا ADSL: همانند خطوط DSL بوده با این تفاوت که سرعت انتقال اطلاعات آن بیشتر است. 

Wireless: یک روش بی سیم برای تبادل اطلاعات است. در این روش از آنتنهای فرستنده و گیرنده در مبدأ و مقصد استفاده می شود. این آنتنها باید رو در روی هم باشند. برد مفید این آنتنها بین 2 تا 5 کیلومتر بوده و در صورت استفاده از تقویت کننده تا 20 کیلومتر هم قابل افزایش است. از نظر سرعت انتقال Data این روش مطلوب بوده اما بدلیل ارتباط مستقیم با اوضاع جوی و آب و هوایی از ضریب اطمینان بالایی برخوردار نیست. 

Leased Modem: به مودم هایی گفته می شود که در دو طرف خط Leased قرار می گیرند. از جمله این مودم ها می توان به Patton , Paradyne , WAF , PairGain , Watson اشاره کرد. 

از میان انواع مودم های Leased مدل Patton در کشورمان رایج تر بوده و دارای مدلهای زیر است: 
1092A (Upto 128Kb/s) , 1088C ( Upto 2Mb/s) و 1088i (Upto 2Mb/s) 
مدل 1088i مودم/ روتر بوده و برای کار Bridge بیشتر استفاده می شود. 

ChannelBank: دستگاهی است که از آن برای تبدیل خطوط E1 به خطوط تلفن معمولی و بالعکس استفاده می شود. 

انواع Modem 
مودمها دارای انواع مختلفی هستند که مهمترین آنها عبارتند از: 
1- Analog Modems: از این مودمها برای برقراری ارتباط بین دو کامپیوتر (User و ISP) از طریق یک خط تلفن معمولی استفاده می شود. انواع گوناگونی از این نوع مودم در بازار یافت می شود که برخی از آنها عبارتند از: Acorp , Rockwell , Dlink و ... . 
2- Leased Modems: استفاده از این مودمها در دوسر خط Leased الزامی است. مدلهای معروف این نوع مودمها عبارتند از: Patton , Paradyne , WAF , PairGain , Watson 

Satellite: به معنای ماهواره می باشد. امروزه بسیاری از ماهواره ها خدمات اینترنت ارائه می کنند. برخی از آنها عبارتند از: Taicom , Sesat , Telestar 12 , EuroAsia Sat 
IntelSat 902 , France Telecom , ArabSat 

Bandwidth: به اندازه حجم ارسال و دریافت اطلاعات در واحد زمان Bandwidth گفته می شود. واحد اصلی آن بیت بر ثانیه می باشد. هنگامی یک ISP می خواهد پهنای باند خود را چه از طریق دیش و چه از طریق سایر روشها تهیه کند باید میزان پهنای باند درخواستی خود را در قراردادش ذکر کند. معمولا" پهنای باند برای ISPهای خیلی کوچک64KB/s است و برای ISPهای بزرگتر این مقدار افزایش می یابد و برای ISPهای خیلی بزرگ تا 2MB/s و حتی بیشتر هم می رسد. 

پهنای باند بر دو نوع است: 
1- Shared Bandwidth: این نوع پهنای باند ارزان تر بوده و در آن تضمینی برای تأمین پهنای باند طبق قرارداد برای مشترک وجود ندارد. چراکه این پهنای باند بین تعداد زیادی ISP مشترک بوده و همگی از آن استفاده می کنند. بنابراین طبیعی است که ممکن است در ساعات پر ترافیک ISP نتواند از پهنای باند درخواستی خود بهره ببرد. 
2- Dedicated Bandwidth: این نوع پهنای باند گران تر بوده اما در آن استفاده از سقف پهنای باند در تمام ساعات شبانه روز تضمین شده است. زیرا پهنای باند بصورت اختصاصی به مشترک اختصاص یافته است. 

Bandwidth Quality: به معنای کیفیت پهنای باند می باشد.کیفیت پهنای باند به دو عامل زیر بستگی دارد: 
1- Ping Time: به مدت زمانی گفته می شود که یک Packet از ISP به مقصد یک Host قوی (مثلا" www.yahoo.com) در اینترنت ارسال شده و پس از دریافت پاسخ مناسب دوباره به ISP باز می گردد. هرچه این زمان کمتر باشد پهنای باند از کیفیت بهتری برخوردار است. 
2- Packet Loss: هنگامی که یک Packet به اینترنت ارسال می شود ممکن است که بدلایل مختلف مفقود شده و یا از دست برود. Packet Loss عبارت است از نسبت Packetهای از دست رفته و مفقود شده به کل Packetها. هر چه این نسبت کمتر باشد پهنای باند از کیفیت بهتری برخوردار است. 


یاری اندر کس نمی بینی ؛ یاران را چه شد؟  
دوستی کی آخر آمد , دوستداران را چه شد!
شهریاران بود و خاک مهربان این دیار 
مهربانی کی سر آمد شهریاران را چه شد؟ ::نوشتن:: 




enjoy
 :موفق:

----------


## Gladiator

> مهربانی کی سر آمد شهریاران را چه شد؟


*مهربانی ؟* دیگه این روزا تو زمستونا با ایران رادیاتور کی میره تو غار ؟

اینجا زیاد بال بال میزنی و فعالیت میکنی ٬ ولی خودت رو خسته نکن عزیز من ٬ ملت ایران به مقاله نیازی ندارن ٬ بیشتر دلشون میخواد هر جا گیر افتادن بپرسن چی کار کنم ؟ اون موقع تو بگی فلان کار رو انجام بده . بعدش هم میگه ممنونم ٬ شما هم میگی خواهش میکنم . *همین*  :mrgreen:  تازه اگر کارش با جواب شما راه نیفته (‌ به هر دلیل ) 2 تا هم بارت میکنه که این دیگه در نوع خودش بی نظیره .

بهتره سوادت رو در عمل برای خودت نگه داری ٬ و اگر محبتی به دیگران داری هر وقت کمکی خواستن راهنمایشون کنی .
  :kaf:

----------


## omid_Ahmadi

حناب DAKAL این صحبت آقای گلادیاتور در موارد کمی صادقه. یعنی این جور افراد هم در این سایت هستند ولی خوی مدت کوتاهی چند تا سوال می پرسن و میرن ولی اعضای زیادی در این سایت هستند که شاید 1 درصد اون تعداد سوالاتی که جواب دادند هم سوال نپرسیدند. جناب گلادیاتور شما که بهتر از من این افراد رو می شناسید.
شما اگه یه سر به بخش مقالات برید میبینید که تعداد زیادی مقاله اونجا هست که واسه خیلی ار اونها کلی زحمت کشیده شده اما وقتی آپلود شدن هیچ اظهار نظری راجع به اونها نشده (مگه مشکلی داشته باشند که در اون صورت تذکر داده شده).
شاید یه دلیل این باشه که این تاپیکها آف تاپیک محسوب میشه و هیچ سودی نداره.

----------


## DAKAL

ابتداء مسخره ات میکنند , بعد با تو مخالفت می کنند و در مقابلت می ایستند ولی در نهایت پیروزی از آن توست .    (گاندی) 

خوب این چیزا درسته ولی خیلی مهم نیست اگر یک نفر هم استفاده کنه و یه چیزی یادبگیره  یا یه چیز کوچولو یاد بده همین کافیه ( برداشت معنوی : ذکات علم یاد دادن آن است)  (برداشت مادی : دنیا از آن کسانیست که حرارت و انرژی دارند(ناپلئون)) :sunglass: 


 :موفق: 
cheer

----------


## Gladiator

> دنیا از آن کسانیست که حرارت و انرژی دارند(ناپلئون


امیدوارم در حرارت خودت نسوزی .  :mrgreen:

----------


## DAKAL

والا چیز ما قابلمه نسوزه :oops: 
خیالت راحت :mrgreen: 

کسی اگه در مورد دیکشنری شبکه های Wireless چیزی داره بیاد که تکمیل شه.


هر روز هزاران سیب در اطراف ما از درخت می افتد ولی آن چه که وجود ندارد دیدگاه نیوتنی است (کتاب استراتژی اثربخش)
ولی خوب میدونید چرا وقتی سیب به سر نیوتن خورد تعجب کرد؟؟؟
آخه زیر درخت گلابی نشسته بود. :موفق:

----------


## Gladiator

> والا چیز ما قابلمه نسوزه :oops: 
> خیالت راحت :mrgreen: 
> 
> کسی اگه در مورد دیکشنری شبکه های Wireless چیزی داره بیاد که تکمیل شه.
> 
> 
> هر روز هزاران سیب در اطراف ما از درخت می افتد ولی آن چه که وجود ندارد دیدگاه نیوتنی است (کتاب استراتژی اثربخش)
> ولی خوب میدونید چرا وقتی سیب به سر نیوتن خورد تعجب کرد؟؟؟
> آخه زیر درخت گلابی نشسته بود. :موفق:


پسرم شما چیزت شکل قابلمست ؟ سعی کن با کسی روابط نا مشروع نداشته باشی .  :mrgreen:

----------


## DAKAL

چیز(cheez): در ادبیات شبکه به خیلی اشیاء می توان اشاره کرد...اصولا وقتی کاربر اسم شیی را فراموش کرده یا تکرار آن مشکل است از واژه چیز استفاده می شود.. :mrgreen: 

ولی در متن اینجانب چیز اشاره به دل :flower:  دارد...

 :sunglass: 

تا توانی چیزی بدست آور ...چیز شکستن هنر نمی باشد.:

اصطلاحات Wireless نبود؟؟؟ :sad2:

----------


## Gladiator

در ادبیات جدید هم چیز معنای بخصوصی فراتر از پنیر پیدا کرده که قبلا اشاره کردم .

----------


## DAKAL

تجهیزات و پیکربندی یک شبکه Wireless 
سخت افزار مورد نیاز به منظور پیکربندی یک شبکه بدون کابل به ابعاد شبکه مورد نظر بستگی دارد . علیرغم موضوع فوق ، در این نوع شبکه ها اغلب و شاید هم قطعا" به یک access point و یک اینترفیس کارت شبکه نیاز خواهد بود . در صورتی که قصد ایجاد یک شبکه موقت بین دو کامپیوتر را داشته باشید ، صرفا" به دو کارت شبکه بدون کابل نیاز خواهید داشت . 

Access Point چیست ؟ 
سخت افزار فوق ، به عنوان یک پل ارتباطی بین شبکه های کابلی و دستگاههای بدون کابل عمل می نماید . با استفاده از سخت افزار فوق ، امکان ارتباط چندین دستگاه به منظور دستیابی به شبکه فراهم می گردد .access point می تواند دارای عملکردی مشابه یک روتر نیز باشد . در چنین مواردی انتقال اطلاعات در محدوده وسیعتری انجام شده و داده از یک access point به access point دیگر ارسال می گردد . 

کارت شبکه بدون کابل
هر یک از دستگاههای موجود بر روی یک شبکه بدون کابل ، به یک کارت شبکه بدون کابل نیاز خواهند داشت . یک کامپیوتر Laptop ، عموما" دارای یک اسلات PCMCIA است که کارت شبکه درون آن قرار می گیرد . کامپیوترهای شخصی نیز به یک کارت شبکه داخلی که معمولا" دارای یک آنتن کوچک و یا آنتن خارجی است ، نیاز خواهند داشت .آنتن های فوق بر روی اغلب دستگاهها ،اختیاری بوده و افزایش سیگنال بر روی کارت را بدنبال خواهد داشت .


پیکربندی یک شبکه بدون کابل
به منظور پیکربندی یک شبکه بدون کابل از دو روش متفاوت استفاده می گردد : 

روش Infrastructure : به این نوع شبکه ها، hosted و یا managed نیز گفته می شود . در این روش از یک و یا چندین access point ( موسوم به gateway و یا روترهای بدون کابل ) که به یک شبکه موجود متصل می گردند ، استفاده می شود . بدین ترتیب دستگاههای بدون کابل، امکان استفاده از منابع موجود بر روی شبکه نظیر چاپگر و یا اینترنت را بدست می آورند . 

روش Ad-Hoc : به این نوع شبکه ها ، unmanaged و یا peer to peer نیز گفته می شود . در روش فوق هر یک از دستگاهها مستقیما" به یکدیگر متصل می گردند.مثلا" یک شخص با دارا بودن یک دستگاه کامپیوتر laptop مستقر در محوطه منزل خود می تواتند با کامپیوتر شخصی موجود در منزل خود به منظور دستیابی به اینترنت ، ارتباط برقرار نماید . 

پس از تهیه تجهیزات سخت افزاری مورد نیاز به منظور ایجاد یک شبکه بدون کابل ، در ادامه می بایست تمامی تجهیزات تهیه شده را با هدف ایجاد و سازماندهی یک شبکه به یکدیگر متصل تا امکان ارتباط بین آنان فراهم گردد . قبل از نصب و پیکربندی یک شبکه بدون کابل ، لازم است به موارد زیر دقت نمائید : 

تهیه درایورهای مربوطه از فروشنده سخت افزار و کسب آخرین اطلاعات مورد نیاز 
فاصله بین دو کامپیوتر می بایست کمتر از یکصد متر باشد . 
هر یک از کامپیوترهای موجود می بایست بر روی یک طبقه مشابه باشند . 
استفاده از تجهیزات سخت افزاری مربوط به یک تولید کننده ، دارای مزایا و معایبی است . در این رابطه پیشنهاد می گردد لیستی از ویژگی های هر یک از سخت افزارهای مورد نیاز عرضه شده توسط تولید کنندگان متعدد تهیه شود تا امکان مقایسه و اخذ تصمیم مناسب، فراهم گردد . 

مراحل لازم به منظور نصب یک شبکه ( فرضیات : ما دارای یک شبکه کابلی موجود هستیم و قصد پیاده سازی یک شبکه بدون کابل به منظور ارتباط دستگاههای بدون کابل به آن را داریم ) :

اتصال access point به برق و سوکت مربوط به شبکه اترنت 

پیکربندی access point ( معمولا" از طریق یک مرورگر وب ) تا امکان مشاهده آن توسط شبکه موجود فراهم گردد . نحوه پیکربندی access point بستگی به نوع آن دارد. 

پیکربندی مناسب کامپیوترهای سرویس گیرنده به منظور ارتباط با access point ( در صورتی که تمامی سخت افزارهای شبکه بدون کابل از یک تولید کننده تهیه شده باشند ، عموما" با تنظیمات پیش فرض هم می توان شبکه را فعال نمود . به هر حال پیشنهاد می گردد همواره به راهنمای سخت افزار تهیه شده به منظور پیکربندی بهینه آنان ، مراجعه گردد ) .

 ::نوشتن:: 


اگر انسان می خواست صبر کند تا کاری را آن قدر خوب انجام دهد تا هیچ کس نتواند اشتباهی در آن بیابد , هرگز کاری انجام نمی داد.(کاردینال نیوتن) :موفق: 

منبع سایت سراخوش

----------


## alilittle

برای کاربرای تازه کاری مثل من این مقالات خیلی بدرد بخوره و کلی از پیدا کردن این مطالب به صورت مجتمع خوشحال شدم.ممنون.  :) 
در ضمن فکر کنم لذتی که تو خوشحال کردن دیگران هست تو هیچی نیست .

----------


## DAKAL

ممنون دوست عزیز :oops: 
امید وارم که همیشه شاد باشی و همیشه یادت باشه که ذکات علم یاد دادن اونه :wink: 

خوب از دوستان اگه کسی اصطلاحات مربوط به ماهواره داره همکاری کنه ::نوشتن:: 

همینطور اصطلاحات مربوط به سخت افزار سرور ها و کلا تجهیزات سخت افزاری شبکه حالا چه روتر که سوئیچ و ... :sunglass: 


فعلا :mrgreen:

----------


## DAKAL

> اگه کسی اصطلاحات مربوط به ماهواره داره همکاری کنه



 :گیج:

----------


## DAKAL

Data Center چیست ؟ 
** تا قبل از دهه 90 استفاده از اینترنت برای مردم عادی به سادگی امکان‌پذیر نبود، چرا که استفاده از امکانات اینترنت نیاز به دانش خاصی داشت. محیط خط فرمانی(Command Line) و ساختار غیر گرافیکی اینترنت سبب شده بود که کاربران عادی علاقه چندانی به استفاده از اینترنت نداشته باشند. 
** در اوایل دهه 90، پس از به وجود آمدن مفهوم وب در اینترنت (سال 1993 ) و پروتکل HTTP که به سادگی امکان به اشتراک
 گذاشتن مستندات در اینترنت را در اختیار کاربران قرار می‌داد، روز به روز بر تعداد کاربران اینترنت افزوده شد. از سوی دیگر با اضافه شدن کاربران اینترنت، حجم مستندات نیز روز به روز افزایش یافت. مسلماً خطوط سابق اینترنتی و سرورهای موجود، توانایی جوابگویی به خیل عظیم کاربران را نداشتند. 
** همچنین با زیاد شدن کاربران و بالا رفتن حجم مستندات، و نیز سادگی انتشار اطلاعات در اینترنت، مفاهیم تجاری نیز وارد عرصه اینترنت شدند. شرکت‌های تجاری نیاز به سرورهایی داشتند که این امکان را به آنها بدهد که به سادگی و با سرعت بتوانند اطلاعات خود را در اختیار مشتریان و کاربران خود قرار دهند. 
** بالطبع این امکان وجود نداشت که هر شرکت یا سازمانی که قصد راه‌اندازی سایت‌های اینترنتی را دارد، خود راساً اقدام به راه‌اندازی سرور خود کند، چرا که با وجود کاربران زیاد این سایت‌ها و حجم بالای ترافیک، نیاز به اتصال‌هایی با سرعت‌های بسیار بالا وجود داشت که مسلما حتی در صورتی که این امکان از لحاظ عملی وجود داشته باشد، هزینه بالایی را می‌طلبید. 
** راه‌حلی که برای این مشکل به نظر رسید، راه‌اندازی مراکز خاصی تحت عنوان Data Center یا مراکز داده‌ای بود. Data Center ها با در اختیار داشتن اتصالات پرسرعته‌ای به اینترنت، و همچنین در اختیار داشتن سرورهای قوی و متعدد، امکان راه‌اندازی سرورهای وب را برای عموم مردم ممکن ساختند. 
** شرکت‌های تجاری و مردم می‌توانستند با اجاره کردن فضای محدودی در این سرورها، سایت‌های وب خود را معرض دید عموم قرار دهند. برخی شرکت‌های بزرگ نیز با توجه به نیاز خود، اقدام به اجاره کردن یک سرور در مرکز داده‌ای می‌کردند و آن را از راه دور با ابزارهای خاص کنترل می‌کردند. 
** اکنون با توجه به رشد سریع اینترنت، روز به روز به تعداد Data Center ها اضافه می‌شود به طوری که در حال حاضر در اکثر کشورهای پیشرفته این مراکز وجود دارند. تمرکز این مراکز بخصوص در کشور امریکا بسیار زیاد است. دلیل آن ارزان بودن نرخ اتصال به اینترنت و همچنین در دسترس بودن سرعت‌های بالا می‌باشد. 
** برخی از این Data Center از طریق خطوط مختلف فیبرنوری، پهنای باندی بیش از 4Gbps را در اختیار دارند و تعداد سرورهای این Data Center معمولا بیش از 1000 است که بر اساس مشخصات به متقاضیان اجاره داده می‌شود. 
** پارامترهای زیادی در قیمت اجاره ماهانه یک سرور تاثیرگذار است که می‌توان به سرعت CPU، مقدار حافظه RAM و اندازه Hard Disk ، حداکثر ترافیکی که ماهانه در اختیار هر سرور قرار می‌گیرد، سیستم عامل سرور و همچنین سابقه مرکز داده‌ای بستگی دارد. 
مشخصات یک Data Center 
** Data Centerهای متفاوتی در نقاط دنیا وجود دارد که با توجه به نیاز و همچنین شرایط منطقه‌ای طراحی و ساخته شده‌اند. استاندارد خاصی برای یک Data Center وجود ندارد اما در اینجا سعی شده است به برخی از مشخصات عمومی یک مرکز داده‌ای اشاره شود. 
·	در اختیار داشتن اتصالات مختلف به اینترنت از طریق ISP و ICPهای مختلف: 
** به طور معمول یک Data Center برای اتصال به اینترنت از چندین اتصال مختلف استفاده می‌کند تا در صورتی که هر یک از اتصالات به دلیلی از کار افتادند، در سرویس‌دهی مرکز وقفه‌ای پیش نیاید. برخی از Data Center معروف با بیش از 12 اتصال مختلف به اینترنت متصلند. 
·	وجود سیستم قدرت پشتیبان: 
** یکی از مهم‌ترین مسائل در Data Center سرویس‌دهی بدون وقفه به مشتریان می‌باشد. با توجه به امکان قطع برق به دلایل مختلف همچون حوادث غیرمترقبه یا جنگ، نیاز به سیستم برق پشتیبان ضروری است. معمولاً Data Centerهای بزرگ از UPS های مخصوصی استفاده می‌کنند که امکان سرویسدهی به بیش از 100 کامپیوتر را دارند. علاوه بر سیستم UPS، ژنراتورهای قوی نیز در مرکز داده‌ای وجود دارد تا در صورت قطع بلندمدت برق، سرویس‌دهی بدون وقفه انجام شود. 
·	وجود سرورهای متعدد: 
** هدف اصلی یک Data Center در اختیار گذاشتن سرورهای وب برای مشتریان است. سرورهای مورد استفاده با توجه به نیاز و امکانات Data Center تعیین می‌شود. تنها تفاوت مهم، نوع سرورهای مورد استفاده توسط Data Center است. در Data Center ها از دو نوع سرور استفاده می‌شود: سرورهای Rackmount و یا سرورهای Desktop. با توجه به حجم کم سرورهای Rackmount این امکان برای مرکز داده‌ای فراهم می‌شود که در فضایی کوچک، تعداد زیادی سرور قرار گیرد. اما مسئله مهم در این نوع سرورها، قیمت بالای این سرورها نسبت به سرورهای Desktop است. علاوه بر این امکان ارتقاء سرورهای Rack Mount تنها به مقدار اندک امکان‌پذیر است. با توجه به این موضوع اکثر Data Center از سرورهای Desktop استفاده می‌کنند. 
·	مشخصات فیزیکی: 
** با توجه به این نکته که اکثر سرورهای وب از نوع Desktop هستند، ساختمان‌های مراکز داده‌ای اکثرا با سقف‌های بلند ساخته می‌شوند که علاوه بر تهویه هوا، امکان قرار دادن سرورهای بیشتر را می‌دهند. همچنین در تمامی Data Centerها، مسیرهایی برای گذراندن کابل‌های شبکه و همچنین کابل‌های برق وجود دارد. علاوه بر اینها، وجود سیستم تهویه قوی برای پایین نگاه داشتن دمای سرورها ضروری می‌باشد. البته مشخصاتی همچون وجود سقف کاذب، کف کاذب و همچنین سیستم اطفاء حریق در برخی موارد توصیه شده است. 
مسئله مهم در Data Centerها، امکان استفاده متقاضیان از سرورهای Data Center می‌باشد که در این بخش به آن می‌پردازیم. 
·	نحوه در اختیار گرفتن یک سرور وب: 
** پس از اینکه متقاضی سرور، با شرایط قراردادی که Data Center مفاد آن را تنظیم کرده موافقت کرد، یک سرور در اختیار وی
 گذاشته می‌شود. بسته به نوع قرارداد سرور می‌تواند تنها شامل سیستم عامل و یا نرم‌افزارهای کمکی همچون نرم‌افزارهای FTP و یا Control Panel سایت باشد. در صورتی که این نرم‌افزارها بر روی سرور نصب نشده باشد، متقاضی خود باید این نرم‌افزارها را نصب کند. متقاضی اکثرا از طریق Remote terminalها و یا نرم‌افزارهای خاصی مانند PCAnywere سرور خود را از راه دور کنترل می‌کند. پس از نصب و تنظیمات نرم‌افزاری، سرور آماده سرویسدهی می‌شود و بر حسب نیاز متقاضی استفاده می‌شود. 
** نکته قابل توجه، کنترل سرورها توسط متقاضی از راه دور است. با توجه به این موضوع مسئولیت کلیه مسائل و مشکلات سرور از جمله از کار افتادن سرویس‌ها و نرم‌افزارها و یا حملات هکری به عهده متقاضی می‌باشد. 
البته در شرایط خاص و پرداخت مبالغ معین متقاضی می‌تواند از خدمات Data Center استفاده کند. 
** هرچند در شرایط بحرانی همچون حملات گسترده که منجر به از کار افتادن تمامی سرورها شود، معمولا Data Center برای سرویسدهی به تمامی سرورها به مشکل برخورد می‌کنند که در این صورت طبق اولویت‌های خود اقدام به رفع مشکل می‌کنند.

----------


## DAKAL

سیستم تلفنی، یک شبکه سوئیچینگ مداری (Circuit Switching ) است. بدین معنی که از طریق گره‌های شبکه، یک مسیر اختصاصی بین دو ایستگاه انتهایی برقرار می‌شود. در مقابل، شبکه‌ای مانند اینترنت از سوئیچینگ پاکتی (Packet Switching) استفاده می‌کند که روشی کاملا متفاوت با سوئیچینگ مداری دارد. در این نوع شبکه برای انتقال دیتا نیاز به یک مسیر اختصاصی نیست، بلکه دیتا به صورت دنباله‌ای از قطعات کوچک به نام پاکت (Packet)          ارسال می‌شود . هر پاکت در طول شبکه از گرهی به گره دیگر ارسال می‌شود و در هر گره پاکت به طور کامل دریافت و ذخیره شده، سپس به گره‌های بعدی ارسال می‌شود. البته چگونگی هدایت و مسیریابی در گره‌های میانی، روش‌های مختلفی دارد که توضیح آنها در این نوشتار نمی‌گنجد. 

   شبکه تلفن با داده‌های آنالوگ (صوت ) سرو کار دارد. محدوده فرکانسی سیگنال تلفن 0 تا 4Khz می‌باشد که تقریبا محدوده فرکانسی صوت انسان را پوشش می‌دهد. البته برای انتقال صدا در بسیاری موارد، سیگنال آنالوگ تلفن را به داده‌های دیجیتال تبدیل می‌کنند تا امکان انتقال آن با هزینه کمتر امکان‌پذیر باشد. ( برای مثال برای ارتباط بین مراکز تلفن در قسمتی به نام PCM، سیگنال دیجیتال به آنالوگ تبدیل شده، و در مرکز مقصد عکس این عمل انجام می‌شود و سیگنال آنالوگ دوباره به دست می‌آید) برای تبدیل سیگنال آنالوگ تلفنی به دیجیتال، مطابق با قضیه نایکوییست حداقل فرکانس 8Khz نیاز است که با توجه به استاندارد نمونه‌برداری 8 بیتی در هر بازه زمانی، برای انتقال هر خط آنالوگ تلفنی به 64Kbps پهنای باند دیجیتال نیاز است. این پهنای باند حالت ایده‌آل و پایه انتقال دیجیتالی تلفن است. در حقیقت اکثر استانداردهای مخابراتی همچون E1 و T1 و حتی استانداردهای فیبر نوری STM1 بر اساس تعداد کانال‌های 64Kbps تعریف شده‌اند. 

   اما تخصیص 64Kbps برای انتقال هر کانال صوتی هزینه بالایی می‌طلبد، مخصوصا زمانی که شبکه‌ای به اندازه کره زمین مدنظر طراحان باشد. با پیشرفت تکنولوژی به خصوص در زمینه کامپیوتر، راه‌حل‌های جدید برای کم‌کردن هزینه ارتباط مطرح شد که برخی از این راه‌حل‌ها منجر به پایین آوردن پهنای باند مورد نیاز انتفال تلفنی می‌شدند. 

   مهم‌ترین راه‌حل، استفاده از الگوریتم‌های فشرده‌سازی خاص و حذف بعضی از سیگنال‌های زاید از داده دیجیتال می‌باشد. برای مثال در اکثر ارتباطات تلفنی، یکی از طرفین، شنونده ودیگری گوینده است. در ارتباط کلاسیک تلفنی، در این حالت کانال اشغال می‌شود هرچند داده‌ای منتقل نمی‌شود. می‌توان با استفاده از الگوریتم‌های خاص، سکوت یک طرف را تشخیص داد و به جای ارسال کامل داده و اشغال شدن کامل پهنای باند، داده‌ای به معنی سکوت را به گیرنده ارسال کرد و تا زمانی که سکوت در یک طرف برقرار است، داده‌ای منتقل نکرد. اهمیت این الگوریتم بخصوص در ارتباطات رادیویی (مانند سیستم تلفنی موبایل) بسیار با اهمیت می‌شود، چرا که با توجه به محدودیت کانال‌ها و وجود درخواست کنندگان زیاد، استفاده بهینه از باند مهدود بسیار مهم است. 

   مسئله دیگر، سکوتی است که بین اداکردن حروف از دهان انسان وجود دارد، چرا که هرقدر شخصی بتواند سریع صحبت کند، باز بین اداکردن حروف، زمانی وجود دارد که با استفاده از الگوریتم‌های خاص می‌توان آنها را حذف کرد. علاوه بر تمام اینها، امکان استفاده از الگوریتم‌های فشرده‌سازی در صوت دیجیتال‌شده وجود دارد. 

البته استانداردهای مختلفی برای پایین آوردن پهنای باند مصرفی وجود دارد. 

   یکی از اولین و مشهورترین این استانداردها، استاندارد GSMK می‌باشد که در سیستم موبایل (GSM) استفاده می‌شود. اثبات شده است که این استاندارد با استفاده از یک پهنای باند 13Kbps (حدود یک پنجم پهنای باند پایه) کیفیتی مطلوب را به مشترک ارائه می‌کند. 

   در VOIP هم از استانداردهای مختلفی برای تبدیل صوت به داده دیجیتال وجود دارد که نیاز به 64Kbps تا 8.3Kbps پهنای باند دارند. 


   البته عامل دیگری نیز در کیفیت انتفال صدا به وسیله IP تاثیرگذار است. با توجه به ساختار سوئیچینگ پاکتی در اینترنت و استفاده از پروتکل UDP در VOIP، تضمین 100% برای رسیدن داده‌ها به مقصد وجود ندارد، چرا که علاوه بر امکان از دست رفتن پاکت‌ها در طول مسیر، امکان پس و پیش شدن آنها(به دلیل استفاده ازپروتکل UDP ) نیز وجود دارد. 
البته مکانیزمی در استانداردهای جدید وجود دارد، تا در صورت گم شدن پاکت‌ها، افت کیفیت زیاد نباشد. 

   همان طور که مشاهده می‌شود، استاندارد G729 تنها تا زمانی که درصد گمشدن پاکت‌ها کمتر از5 باشد، سرویسی با کیفیت قابل قبول را به کاربر ارائه می‌دهد. البته این درصد گم‌شدن پاکت‌ها بسیار کم می‌باشد و امکان ارائه سرویسی مطمئن را به کاربر نمی‌دهد. 

   از سوی دیگر همان طور که مشاهده می‌شود، در استاندارد Enhanced G.711 حتی با وجود 30% گم شدن پاکت‌ها، باز کیفیت سرویس در حد عالی است. البته در ایران با توجه به گران بودن پهنای باند، معمولا از استاندارد G.729 و یا پایین‌تر استفاده می‌شود و متاسفانه به دلیل پایدار نبودن ارتباط ISPها با اینترنت و وجود نویز زیاد و درصد بالای گم‌شدن پاکت‌ها، کیفیت ارتباط در اکثر مواقع در حد مطلوبی نمی‌باشد. 

   در هر حال VOIP توانسته است با ارائه کیفیتی در حد PSTN اما با هزینه‌ای بسیار پایین‌تر نسبت به PSTN (به علت ساختار شبکه‌ای و مهم‌تر از همه ساختار سوئیچینگ پاکتی) توانسته است توجه زیادی را به خود جلب کند، به طوری که به نظر می‌رسد در آینده کلیه ارتباطات راه دور از طریق VOIP انجام شود. 

   شرکت‌های دولتی و خصوصی برای استفاده از این تکنولوژی و ارانه خدمات با هزینه پایین‌تر و کیفیت بالاتر به مردم، در صورت توجه به نکات فنی و نیز اقدامات ضروری، می‌توانند توفیق زیادی یابند.

----------


## varaghaftab

دوست عزیر 
از مقاله بسیار زیباید لذت بردم حتی اگر کپی کرده باشی.
برای من دانستن چند نکته کوچک که هرگز نشنیده بودم بسیار مفیدبود
حد اقل دیگر وقتی از Ras و یا MultiPort  صحبت میشود می دانم راجع به چه چیزی صحبت میکنند.
به کار ادامه بده و هرگز نا امید نشو 
بسیار سپاسگزارم

با احترام

ورق آفتاب

----------


## DAKAL

ممنون دوست عزیز...البته من قبلا هم گفته بودم که نوشتهء من نیست بعضی جاهاش و کار من جمع آوری یکجا برای دوستانی هستش که تازه شروع کردن....
حالا اگه کسی کمکی هم بکنه راه دوری نمیره...
البته اگه این قسمت رو ویژه اعلام می کردن شابد مفید تر میشود.
فعلا

----------


## bakhte

سلام 
من تازه مطالب شما رو خوندم عالی بود
لطفا ادامه بدید
خواهش میکنم

----------


## pouriams

ممنون از دوست خوبم. خیلی اطلاعات مفیدی بود.
در ضمن مطمئن باشید همیشه کسی هست که قدر کارهای خوب شما را بداند.

-----------------------------------------------------------------
رها کن تا که چون ماهی گدازان غمش باشم / که تا چون مه نکاهم من چو مه زان پس نیفزایم

----------


## 13841384

من هم ممنون!کارت عالیه!امان از این گلادیاتور........

----------


## baran_mehr

سلام دوستان.
اینم پی دی اف پست اول برای دوستانی که میخوان دانلود کنن. :لبخند:

----------


## Daleeeeer

عالي بود. من كه خيلي لذت بردم. 
ولي يه چيز ديگه اينكه زياد هم خودتو خسته نكن. چون آخر سر يكي نيست كه ازت بپرسه ليلي مرد بود يا زن!!!
در واقع حرف هاي* گلادياتور*  يه جورايي واقعيت ايرانيه. (حرفهاي اولش تو اين پست) 
چون رييس من اومد ديگه روده درازي بسه. 
موفق و مويد باشي.

*P.N: كارهاي بزرگ از مردان بزرگ ساخته است و مردان هنگامي بزرگ مي شوند كه اراده كنند.
*

----------


## baran_mehr

سلام دوست عزیز خیلی ممنون از مطالب زیباتون برای من تازه کار خیلی عالی بود.
میخواستم اگر میشه درباره gateway  بیشتر صحبت کنید.درباره عملکردش و کلا کارایی که انجام میده؟

----------


## baran_mehr

*یه درخواست دیگه هم داشتم اگر دوستان میتونن یه کمکی کنند*:اگر میشه درباره هزینه هایی که برای یک شبکه بی سیم در میاد یه توضیحی بدن. و بگن بهترین نوع ها چیه؟ و در صورتی که هزینه ها مهم نباشه کدام قطعات خوبه؟ و بالعکس

----------


## baran_mehr

با اجازه دوستان عزیز(داداشا و ابجی های گلم )
دو تا پی دی اف داشتم گفتم شاید به درد دوستان بخوره.
*PDF اول درباره نصب ماهواره هست و دومی درباره ISP شدن و ...*

----------


## ShimaSh

DAKAL عزیز نوشته هات عالیه

خیلی مرسی :تشویق:

----------


## sadeh33

salam 
dostane man man khahesh mikonam age mishe config kardane swich ro be man yad beded chon man balad nistam 
va mikham begam age mishe az sefr yadam beded choon mikham az sefresh bedoonam 
mamnoon misham age be in doste kochiketoon mohebat koned 
age matlabe ham dareed pdf ya hachize baram be mail e man beded 
sadeh33@yahoo.com
maontazere tadrese shoma hastam 
eradat mand sadeh :لبخند:

----------


## mprogram

عاليييييييييييييي
دستتون درد نكنه

----------


## art2000ir

سلام 
قانون سایت به این ترتیب هست که جهت تشکر بابت یک پست از دکمه تشکر استفاده کنیم 
این تاپیکی که ایجاد کردید بسیار مفید هست و من به شخصه استفاده کردم و چون معلم هستم خیلی از دانش اموزان را به سمت این سایت سوق می دهم تا از مطالب علمی این سایت استفاده کنند پس مطمئن باشید خیلی ها این مطلب را خواندند و استفاده کرده اند فقط شاید عضو نبودند و دکمه تشکر را نزده اند . به هر حال من و تعداد زیادی دانش اموز از مقالات علمی این سایت استفاده کرده و خواهیم کرد البته اگر سوال یا اشکالی هم داشتیم حتما از دوستان کمک می گیریم که بارها این اتفاق افتاده است 
و در اخر اگز روزی بتوانم مقاله ارزشمندی تهیه کنم که قابل استفاده دوستان باشه حتما اینجا قرار می دهم  اگر تا کنون این اتفاق نیوفتاده به علت نداشتن توان کافی در این قسمت بوده است 
به امید ارائه مقالات علمی بیشتر در تمامی قسمت ها

----------

